# Front wheel has less spokes than rear wheel ?



## Poppy1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am currently in the hands of some fellow forum members in the quest to find out a date , and man factor of my WW2 looking military bike.

I have just counted noticed that although the wheels look original to the bike (ie heavily pitted and rusted with same paint work as frame) I've noticed that tHere are less spokes on the front wheel than on the rear wheel ???

Is this the norm ? Or do I have odd wheels ?

Both sizes are 28-1,1/2 "

Kind regards,

Mark Towers


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 17, 2015)

WW2 era Brit mil bikes have 32 spokes up front and 40 rear


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 17, 2015)

johan willaert said:


> WW2 era Brit mil bikes have 32 spokes up front and 40 rear




You really know your stuff Johan ! I have just counted my spokes .... 32 up front , 40 at the rear 

I'm learning a lot from you 

Thanks very much .

Mark


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 28, 2016)

Can't speak to antique bicycles necessarily, but the modern standard is to have fewer spokes in the front wheel. There are far fewer stresses on the front wheel than on the rear. Your body weight is primarily over the rear wheel, plus the torsional forces at the cog/freewheel.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 29, 2016)

Typical Raleigh bikes had 40 rear / 32 front in 28"


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Typical Raleigh bikes had 40 rear / 32 front in 28"



Aren't they also 40/32 on 26" Raleigh bikes too?


----------

